# Umzug abgeschlossen!!!



## Dok (28. Dezember 2004)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.
Ab jetzt sollte alles wieder richtig arbeiten.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmals bei 1und1 – Puretec für die 4 Jahre gute Zusammenarbeit bedanken und nochmals festhalten das wir nicht aus unzufriedenheit den Provider gewechselt haben, sondern nur weil Puretec keine Dual-CPU und Raid-Systeme im Angebot hat. Aber ohne die geht es inzwischen leider nicht mehr. 
Für unsere Technik Freaks hier ein paar Eckdaten von unserem neuen "Heim":

CPU: Dual Xeon (2x) 2.800 MHz
RAM: 2048 MB (2 GB)
HD: 2 x 120 GB Serial ATA  (RAID1)
OS: Linux

Etwas nachdenklich macht uns nur das wir in Stoßzeiten auch diesen Server zu 70-80% auslasten....

Bitte beachten das sich die Cookie-Domain auf .anglerboard.de geändert hat.

Weiterhin allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*

Und das alles über Weihnachten! Super Arbeit mein Freund! Hoffe Du kannst wenigstens Neujahr in Ruhe mit Melane feiern.
Besten Dank für Deine Bemühungen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*



> Besten Dank für Deine Bemühungen!


Dem kann ich mich vorbehaltlos anschliessen!!


----------



## Enny (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas nachdenklich macht uns nur das wir in Stoßzeiten auch diesen Server zu 70-80% auslasten....
> 
> Bitte beachten das sich die Cookie-Domain auf .anglerboard.de geändert hat.
> 
> Weiterhin allen viel Spaß!



70 bis 80% ? |kopfkrat  klingt nicht gut... Von einem Umzug hab ich hier nicht viel gemerkt, gute Arbeit Dok  #6


----------



## Dorschjäger (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*

@ Dok
Besten Dank für deine super Arbeit über Weihnachten.

Es gibt nur ein Spitzenboard- www.anglerboard.de

Weiter so !

Dorschjäger


----------



## Jirko (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*

hallo martin #h

ich mach´s kurz & knackig: hackenknall und pantscher an die stirn... ne stramme leistung cheffe #6


----------



## Supporter (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*

Danke Dok,das wir auch weiter viel Spass am/im Board haben.Guten Rutsch wünsche ich Dir & deiner Familie---mach weiter so #6


----------



## karpfenwuerger (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*

Auch von mir vielen Dank dass du dir die ganze Arbeit gemacht hast.

RESPEKT!


----------



## ollidi (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*

Gratulation!!!! Echt sauber durchgeführt!!! :m Die Sache mit der Auslastung würde ich mir mal über einen längeren Zeitraum anschauen, evtl. relativiert sich das ja auch noch.


----------



## Firebone (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*

Danke für den tollen Einsatz und das auch noch über Weihnachten !!!


Da habe ich einfach nur    #r #r #r 

Danke und Gruß

Firebone


----------



## buddha (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*

Hi Dok,
auch von mir ein großes Lob und ein frohes neues Jahr!!!


----------



## Amazone01 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und das alles über Weihnachten! Super Arbeit mein Freund! Hoffe Du kannst wenigstens Neujahr in Ruhe mit Melane feiern.
> Besten Dank für Deine Bemühungen!


Ja hat er Gott sei dank |uhoh:  :m  der Umzug ging echt klasse!


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umzug abgeschlossen!!!*

Klasse Arbeit Dok. #6  #6  #6


----------

